# I want 6 pac abs for my birthday!!! YYYAAAAAAA!!!!



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, Ive made abs of steel threads before and failed. There are some people who like to say Ive failed before so it cannot be done! to those people Id like to say "SHUT UP!"
A winners atitude is "I didnt fail, I figured out another way that didnt work"

AJ may fail, may tire, may get sad, may take years and years, may get lazy, may be defeated,
BUT AJ DOES NOT GIVE UP!

now, heres the plan:

my weight: 230 lbs
fat: 35%

Goal: 10% or less body fat while maintaining my current muscle
Achieved by May 15!

Nutrition: Jenny craig
Workout: Insanity

Jenny craig will provide the food, Insanity will provide the workout. I really dont have to use a braincell, just eat the food they give me and do what they do on the insanity dvds.

measurements will be taken using one of the finest home body fat electrical impedance scales.








as well as a typical bathroom scale.
there will also be before and after pics, before and after videos, full body measuring tape measurements, the insanity fitness test and clothes tests

all this data has already been recorded in my log book!

TIME TO DO THIS!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAHHH!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yo that is a good goal man. I am like 200 pounds and 22% body fat at 5 10. My goal is to get down to 185-190. I am pretty big boned and have naturally broad shoudlers so getting to a non overweight BMI is practically impossible. Justw ant to get in shape and get toned. Mind you, if you get a lot of muscle, the weight wont go off because itll be rock hard muscle! Good luck man!!!!


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to post a thread on "New Posts"


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

6 pack abs is overrated ... Get more money instead.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I do 120 sit ups everyday, it gives you the shape of around 4 packs with the lower two a little voyant. It feels pretty good man. You just have to be consistent and never miss a day.


Good luck


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good goal dude, I will join you soon... lol


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Nearly all about body fat, I believe.


----------



## Patche (Oct 27, 2012)

I think that running is a nice thing for making 6 pack  if it can helps you


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

_AJ_ said:


> ok, Ive made abs of steel threads before and failed. There are some people who like to say Ive failed before so it cannot be done! to those people Id like to say "SHUT UP!"
> A winners atitude is "I didnt fail, I figured out another way that didnt work"
> 
> AJ may fail, may tire, may get sad, may take years and years, may get lazy, may be defeated,
> ...


I am almost there bro. The number one thing that has helped me, watching something while either going on a treadmill on an incline or an eliptical. Many of them have places where you can rest a tablet or a phone.

I usually watch tv shows i like, or sports that i like and time just flys by

Try it


----------

